# Snake handler bitten



## News Bot (Jan 15, 2010)

*Published On:* 15-Jan-10 09:44 AM
*Source:* ABC News

A Queensland snake handler bitten by an eastern brown snake has gone back to work after being treated with anti-venom in hospital.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 15, 2010)

good to hear he is ok


----------



## mattG (Jan 15, 2010)

Been 2 the Childers snake park a couple of times, Ian's a good guy, glad he's ok..


----------



## -Peter (Jan 15, 2010)

Lucky man, back to work, I usually end up with a week in hospital these days.


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad he's ok. Hope I never get bitten.


----------

